# holographic sights



## ToConfuz (Oct 14, 2009)

Anyone have experience with a holographic sight? Not looking for any long range results, will be using it indoors.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Not with holo sights but I recently put a Bushnell Trophy Multi-Reticle on my Ruger Bisley Hunter 44 Mag with excellent results. I leave it on the crosshair reticle and usually shoot it with the green rather than red setting. Up close & off hand it's pretty much child's play to lay them in there. I don't have any problem riddling a milk jug at 50 yards (as far as I'll shoot at game with a bellygun), shooting from the sitting position & resting on my knees.


----------

